# Dock Diving Question



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they can practice at any age, but can't compete until they are 6 months old. Try it, it's a blast!


----------



## Meghan85 (Jul 31, 2012)

We started when we were 8 months. And he was pretty all right with it! 
So wish you luck with diving!


_____________
free winrar


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Was thinking of doing this too. We have a practice site not too far from me, they even just held an event this weekend. Only problem I see is that Lilly has hurt her tail twice, once my mom had stepped on it and Lilly tried to get away and caused a dead tail that lasted for about 2 weeks. The second time may have been from jumping or swimming in our pool. Not sure why it happened, the water was a bit cool, but that time it only lasted a few days. Has anyone heard of tail injuries, or any injury, coming about from doing it? She's a show dog and if she hurts her rear well..it's no showing for us!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Was thinking of doing this too....
> ... Has anyone heard of tail injuries, or any injury, coming about from doing it? She's a show dog and if she hurts her rear well..it's no showing for us!


A friend's Lab who used to compete in dock diving got "limber tail". You would want to watch Lilly's exertion level if she's a show dog. She thinks that because her dog practiced dives off a dock at private lake in cold weather, and very cold water, this contributed to it. Her dog was a "maniac" for water. 

Normally the Dock Diving clubs up north by me close their pools in the fall and re-open in spring.

Here ia a link about limber tail:

http://www.goldstockfund.org/edu/health_coldtail.html


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That's what she had for sure. Thats one thing I would worry about..and given her history... Maybe I shouldn't do it with her just yet.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Beside the tail are there any other injuries that could occur with dock jumping?


----------

